# replacing dead add'ed on 2nd hd ?



## FieroGT (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey all,

i have an old series 1 Sony 30hr SVR2000 Standalone Single 30GB .
many years ago i went and did the upgrade that let me add a B drive to the existing current 30gig A drive.

So i added another 30gig as the B. it worked just fine and i used it for years.:up:
But recently that B drive has failed, making all sorts of clunkings sounds that hd's make when they die. 

so how do i go about taking out the dead hd, and putting in another good one?

i have a fresh 40gig i wanted to put in its place. 

any ideas? 

Thanx, 

r0b


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

If both drives were the same size and the one to be replaced wasn't absolutely dead yet I'd suggest sealing it in a ziplock, sticking it in the freezer for a few hours, and then running DD_Rescue with the reverse option (starts at the end of the drive instead of the beginning).

Maybe there's another option that'll let you skip the last 10G on the new drive before copying backwards from the failing one.

good luck, amigo


----------



## FieroGT (Apr 25, 2010)

ok, i did partially wat u suggested, with the freezer thing, and did manage to use dd rescue to copy it all over to the new hd. it copied with 0 errors. so i thought, GREAT, we all set!,.. NOT.. so i take this new drive with copied data on it, stick it in me tivo, and plug it in, and basically it wont startup. it post's i get that 1st startup msg it gives, then the screen does a quick kinda flash with garble on the screen, and reboots. and it basically does this over and over.

so.....

i tried it with no B drive., same thing... then i thought, welp if it did a 0 error copy from orig, maybe its kinda ok now?... so i stuck in the orig B drive in the tivo again, and attempted a startup. it this time got to the 2nd screen where it says just a few more minutes. then after a few mins, it jumped to a solid green screen sayin errors detected, now repairing, please wait a few hours, DO NOT turn off, blabla,... so i left it sit a wee bit, then came back and wala, its werkin, now asking me for beginning setup.

so, now, even th0 it may be ok _for now_, i'm not gunna chance it to be ok for continued use. so, i still want to replace the B drive with a newer, bigger one.

so now my ? is slightly different.

_how do i replace my current working B drive with a new larger one?_

i did sum searching, and found this instructions to do it :
(But i wonder, if there is a different, easier, faster way of doing it??)

----
UPGRADE CONFIGURATION #4: 

From: Any Dual Drive TiVo 
To: New A or New B Drive (replacing only one or the other)

,......

If you are REPLACING YOUR EXISTING "B" DRIVE with the new larger upgrade drive:

(Assumes existing TiVo A drive as Primary Master, existing TiVo B drive as Primary Slave, and new larger upgrade drive as Secondary Master)

Issue the following command at the # prompt to copy the existing B drive to your new upgrade drive:

_dd if=/dev/hdb of=/dev/hdc bs=1024k_

This will generally take from 1-4 hours depending upon drive size, ATA, CPU speed etc. In some circumstances this can take as long as 8 hours or more. You will not receive a progress report but your hard drive activity light should show activity through out the whole process (if screen goes blank before finishing simply hit the shift key to restore screen). Make sure when the command is finished that no errors were reported. The program should report X number of blocks in and X numbers of blocks out. These numbers should be equal.

.

Note: You may wish to now power down and remove your existing A drive and new upgrade B drive and place this new drive set into your TiVo to test. This will verify your dd copy was successful and that you have a functioning drive set (will report same hours as original drive set) before permanently marrying/expanding the drives in the next step. Once verified, then simply return the drives to your PC, placing them in the same IDE locations.

Then issue the following command to expand/marry the existing A drive and the new upgrade B:

_mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hda /dev/hdc _

This will only take a few seconds and will report the results and size of your drives. When complete you can press Ctrl-Alt-Del and wait for the 'No more processes ... ' message or the system starts to reboot, then power down. You are now ready to install your existing A drive and new larger B drive into your TiVo and can move on to Step 11.

----------

ok, dam that wuz L 0 N G.... sorry, and again, thanx for the help!

-r0b


----------

